# Craig Morrow's "Bicycle Heaven" Pgh Swap 1 of 5



## Howard Gordon (Jun 10, 2017)

Day one was great, with biggest show so far. Lots of dealers set up with plenty of bikes and parts for sale. I sold 5 bikes and a lot of parts. Weather was beautiful with a nicer day predicted for tomorrow. Lots of pictures. Anticipating more fun on Sunday. Many thanks to Craig Morrow and his family. - Howard Gordon


----------



## dogdart (Jun 13, 2017)

and this one


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank you so much to all of the bicycle nuts like me who made it to the bike show swap meet. Here are a few more photos and our swap meet is this August 26, 27. 
For more information please come to our website Bicycleheaven.org


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank you so much to all of the bicycle nuts like me who made it to the bike show swap meet. Here are a few more photos and our swap meet is this August 26, 27. 
For more information please come to our website Bicycleheaven.org


----------

